# Safety speed tr2 panel router



## F.W.von (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there , long time no see, say or what.
I went to the unmentionable place for a year and a half.
I have been thinking of you all and gathering toys to brag or cry about.

I do government auctions, so I did find a woodfast australian lathe, picked up a big old Rockwell bandsaw, dust collector and lots of other knick knacks.

Today I bought and hauled home a tr2 panel router. new units are 4k, but I got away with it for 500 and I sent the router out to get it rebuilt.

So the router is meant for a cabinet shop, good for dados, rabbits and blind dados. so I can make great boxes, drawers and shelfor stuff.

What I want to make is panel doors, which doesn't seem impossible with the ability to feed material thru.

My question is if anyone has used this tr2 panel router... are there more uses? am I dumb and donthe know that a panel door is rabbet, Dado and blind Dado already?






Thanks guys!

Fritz


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

You went to New Jersey?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You went to New Jersey?



No, Minnesota....


----------



## F.W.von (Dec 14, 2016)

I've been everywhere man


----------

